# PIping fabrication & PWHT procedures



## سامح 2010 (11 يونيو 2009)

اتمنى من الله ان ينفعكم بها وان يرزقنى من صلح دعائكم


----------



## فيصل مطر (13 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز


----------



## عبدالعزيز الزهراني (3 نوفمبر 2009)

thank you for this information


----------



## islamiccastel (3 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جــامح (8 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## sh12345bj (10 نوفمبر 2009)

thanks a lot


----------



## tifaonline (15 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## حازم محمد (29 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (3 أبريل 2010)

*الله يبارك فيك0000مع التقدير*


----------



## fathizh (24 أبريل 2010)

..PWHT for piping is dictated by the Code.
Each material used for piping has its P number classification

ASME B31.3 or instance give for each pipe or fitting material the P number
It has requirement for doing or not the PWHT, soaking time when PWHT is required is function of the pipe thickness

Other conditions might requires the use of a PWHT
for instance =
when you want to improve the properties at low temperature
or when you have a product or fluid which contains H2S or amine
etc.


----------



## GeoOo (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررر اخى الحبيب


----------



## محمد البو فريحة (2 يونيو 2012)

*مشكورون وماجورون*

شكرا لكم على ما قدمتم


----------



## virtualknight (17 يونيو 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## ahmed elsayd (22 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## مهندس_عدن (25 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## صالح عامر محمد (24 أغسطس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا الموضوع ​


----------



## abohassn72 (9 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا ملك


----------

